# One more newbie question...Do I have to own a buck?



## DeAnzaJig (May 15, 2017)

I have read a lot about closed herds and concern about spreading diseases among goats. Does that mean that buck services aren't available?

My dad had some random goats for milking when I was a kid and he would take his does to be serviced and said he didn't need a buck. Have things changed since the 80s?  Is it regional?

I'm looking to have only 2-3 does for milk production. 

Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

You do run the risk of disease yes.
If  your goats are tested and clean but the person you go to isn't that is an issue.
If they are that is better but reality is most are testing for CAE only  some also test for CL, and Johnes  (which is better) but who is testing for STD's? That is the real question.
From the start we bought two unrelated bucks... first they were companions to each other, second I had another buck I could breed back to if I kept offspring. 

There are only a few people I would take any of my goats to and do a driveway breeding. Although I never have.

I LOVE bucks so I rather not have to deal wih missed heats, wrong day, travel, leaving my goats or having a buck come on my property. 
I am a bio security nut so there ya go. 

A buck is an awesome investment!


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2017)

I only have 5 ewes, but I keep my own ram. SBC summed it up in her post.


----------



## DeAnzaJig (May 15, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> A buck is an awesome investment!



Thank you. You have given me a lot to think about.

As far as spreading diseases go...how can people take their goats to goat shows/fairs and not get contaminated? Not knowing how these diseases spread, but if it is through fecal matter, couldn't that be picked up in a show ring ?


----------



## DeAnzaJig (May 15, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I only have 5 ewes, but I keep my own ram. SBC summed it up in her post.



I agree! 

Are rams smelly like bucks are?


----------



## Baymule (May 16, 2017)

DeAnzaJig said:


> I agree!
> 
> Are rams smelly like bucks are?


Not at all.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Even though I show my animals I would say it is not without risk
I think it is a very low risk
I don't feel that chronic diseases are spread through casual contact


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2017)

DeAnzaJig said:


> Thank you. You have given me a lot to think about.
> 
> As far as spreading diseases go...how can people take their goats to goat shows/fairs and not get contaminated? Not knowing how these diseases spread, but if it is through fecal matter, couldn't that be picked up in a show ring ?


I agree with the others. A buck is a very wise investment! It is not fun trying to line up dates so both parties (dam owners, buck owners) and if the doe is stressed she may not stand, she might not be ready at that exact moment, etc. IMO having a buck around is well worth it!

I started showing last year. I was very concerned about disease as well. I take all the precautions I can to avoid any possible contamination from other herds. Last fall I hung tarps on all of the fencing. I actually didn't have any other goats penned next to my girls, but I didn't want them chewing on the fencing (  )





I also did NOT put the goats in the holding/ringside pen where other goats are cycled in and out for every class. I held them and kept them away from the other exhibitor's goats. No sniffing noses here! 

I have several shows coming up, I will have to do things a little different though. It gets warm when all the sides of the pens are covered, so for the upcoming show I will put up tarps on the sides that are up against other goats, and will disinfect any exposed fence.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I agree with the others. A buck is a very wise investment! It is not fun trying to line up dates so both parties (dam owners, buck owners) and if the doe is stressed she may not stand, she might not be ready at that exact moment, etc. IMO having a buck around is well worth it!
> 
> I started showing last year. I was very concerned about disease as well. I take all the precautions I can to avoid any possible contamination from other herds. Last fall I hung tarps on all of the fencing. I actually didn't have any other goats penned next to my girls, but I didn't want them chewing on the fencing sick)
> View attachment 34559
> ...



And her goats were beside mine 

Edited 
Just saw you said there were none next to you


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I agree with the others. A buck is a very wise investment! It is not fun trying to line up dates so both parties (dam owners, buck owners) and if the doe is stressed she may not stand, she might not be ready at that exact moment, etc. IMO having a buck around is well worth it!
> 
> I started showing last year. I was very concerned about disease as well. I take all the precautions I can to avoid any possible contamination from other herds. Last fall I hung tarps on all of the fencing. I actually didn't have any other goats penned next to my girls, but I didn't want them chewing on the fencing sick)
> View attachment 34559
> ...


And speaking of bucks Saw some pictures of an awesome looking one yesterday


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> And speaking of bucks Saw some pictures of an awesome looking one yesterday


I need to post some updated pics of him, I can't wait for you to see him in person! 

Yeah, your spare pen with the hay, etc. was next to our pens, but no goats. 
Of course we didn't know the exact layout and I was probably being overly cautious. 
It freaks me out when goats chew on fencing that another goat might have chewed on


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I need to post some updated pics of him, I can't wait for you to see him in person!
> 
> Yeah, your spare pen with the hay, etc. was next to our pens, but no goats.
> Of course we didn't know the exact layout and I was probably being overly cautious.
> It freaks me out when goats chew on fencing that another goat might have chewed on



I think the worry about chewing on the pen is a bit much 
But if my goats had been beside yours I wouldn't have been offended if you put up tarps to separate 
I don't think most people who show would be


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 16, 2017)

Do y'all disinfect their feet after walking in the ring? Just thinking that they might track Johnes or something back with them... I'm thinking about showing a few juniors this fall.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Do y'all disinfect their feet after walking in the ring? Just thinking that they might track Johnes or something back with them... I'm thinking about showing a few juniors this fall.



I don't


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't


More concerned about cows that have been in the same ring than other goats. Do all shows typically use the same facility for cattle as well?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

The places that we show they aren't shown in the same area


----------

